# fatcats is preg again



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

hi there all 


some of iu can rember me from last time , well up date vet would not spray her untill last lot of kittens was 8wks , then i had to wait for my benfits to go though so i could get her sprayed , well in the mean time shes got out and yes ive just noticed a fat cat again , shes to far gone cause this evening can see kittens moveing 

my worrys are how long till she has them because monday were on hoilday , ive arranged for neigbour , and 2 frenids to do regular vistes , and they will stay with her while she delivers 


any more advice please 

thanks nikki


----------



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Nikki, I remember you, Fizz had her kittens about the same time as Princess. We too were caught way too early, and Fizz delivered a healthy litter of 4 on Sunday.

These things happen, although not ideal, but I have vowed to get Fizz spayed once these kittens are weened.

Nic x


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

well if the kittens are moving id say in her last 3 weeks.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Both cats protection and the RSPCA offer neutering vouchers. Pregnancy is not always the cheaper option, especially if your cat needs a caesar thats £300 +


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

People who have one accidental litter usually seem to end up having two. Never mind, you should have a nice long break over the winter where she doesn't call at all and you can arrange to get her spayed then (use the money you get from selling the kittens, perhaps)

In my experience if you can feel the kittens moving I'd say you're in the last two weeks. Where do you live, maybe one of us could foster your cat while you are on holiday in case she has the kittens then. Leaving a neighbour to do the job is fine if nothing goes wrong - and to be fair the chances are that nothing will go wrong - but it's not going to be fair on them if something does go wrong.

Liz


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

lizward said:


> People who have one accidental litter usually seem to end up having two. Never mind, you should have a nice long break over the winter where she doesn't call at all and you can arrange to get her spayed then (use the money you get from selling the kittens, perhaps)
> 
> In my experience if you can feel the kittens moving I'd say you're in the last two weeks. Where do you live, maybe one of us could foster your cat while you are on holiday in case she has the kittens then. Leaving a neighbour to do the job is fine if nothing goes wrong - and to be fair the chances are that nothing will go wrong - but it's not going to be fair on them if something does go wrong.
> 
> Liz


wish mine would stop calling over winter!!!


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

_Im by no means an expert in this area but surely if a cat has had an accidental litter then surely for your pets well being it would be better to keep her in and not alow her to go out inder any circumstances untill her milk has dried up and she can be spayed? We took on 4 cats a few months ago,3 girls and a boy, the girls were all pregnant and between them gave birth to 11 kittens. Unfortunately 1 kitten died at 2 days old despite our best efforts to save him. And while one cat was in labour the first kitten was born breech and without us there to assist with the birth i dread to think what would of happened as there is no way mum could of managed alone. I just wanted to put this so you know that while you may have had one litter and everything went fine, it may not be the same next time. There is no way i would want to leave a pregnant cat who is due to give birth alone with only the occasional visitor as anything could happen. And theres not a chance of me letting the girls get pregnant again, our boy cat was neutered while the girls were pregnant so theres no chance of him getting them pregnant and the girls will be kept in untill they have been spayed. 
I hope all goes well with the pregnancy and the birth and i hope for your cats sake you manage to get her spayed before she has another litter x _


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

shortbackandsides said:


> wish mine would stop calling over winter!!!


Wish mine would call over winter!

I expect yours are indoor cats and you have central heating?

Liz


----------



## ruthmcnally (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi there i did that a couple of years ago, my Mysty she didn't seem to be on heat then i noticed that she was fat and then before i new it she had 5, i felt awful. She had had a litter not that long ago, so i spoke to the vet and explained the situation and he said to bring her in after her milk had dried up so i took her in and sure enought she had been out as she would not use a litter tray, and she was pregnant. The vet did a larger cut when he was doing her and took away the babies. I was deverstated but i couldn't of let her go through that again.

I wouldn't worry it is so hard to keep a puss cat in they will get out, if they want to. You won't be the forst one to do it and you won't be the last, my poppy has just had kitties and she is getting done, so i now have to have eyes in the back of my head.

Keep us updated

ruth

xx


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks for all replays , i did not want her to get out but with the door always opening and coleseing she got out , she is going to get sparayed 100% , i am looking into getting her fosterd while im away , if not ive got at least 4 people now going to come around all different times to sit with her . i live in bucks if u no of any one that could foster her 

thanks again i will keep u posted


----------



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

My toddler opened the door, hence Fizz getting out. I didn't have the heart to put her through (what may have been) an unnecessary spaying and abortion. Yes I was scared something would happen to her during delivery, and I feared for the kittens health too, but thankfully ours seems to have had a happy ending.

My main concern now is where I am going to find the money to replace torn up carpet by the time these kittens are rehomed


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

*Here's a really simple way to stop your cat from escaping.......
Keep all doors to the outside locked - to prevent accidental opening (by kiddlies.)
And when the door bell rings, ask the caller to please wait a moment - and put the cat in another room.
This is what we do here, and our cats do not escape. *


----------



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

Fair enough, but what when these kiddies can actually unlock a door and find the key.......... Safety first in this house, the last thing you want in (god forbid) a fire is to be scrambling to find the keys!


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

hope fully princess going to foster hme fingers crossed , we did our best keeping her in , when a doors open by a toddler and the cat runs its a mistake not planed to let her have a nother litter, all ready talked re spayeding her AND YES she will b keep in , but i cannot lock her up , but will keep a colse eye on her , it was hard while kids r off school


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

im sorry if this sounds harsh but surely if your cats welfare meant that much to you them you would definately keep her in,we have two children under 10 and 3 cats to keep in and although the kids are in and out the cats havent got out at all because they are kept in a room out the way. you say you cant keep you cat locked up but surely keeping her in a room where she cant get out is the kindest thing to do?


----------



## NicolaC (Apr 14, 2009)

But why would you keep them in one particular room?? Sorry, but my cat gets the run of the house. She doesn't have access to the longe through the night or when we are out, and I try to keep her out of kids bedrooms, but otherwise she isn't couped up.


----------



## donna81 (Jul 12, 2009)

i keep them in one particular room because i put their health and well being first and under no circumstances will they be getting out of the house untill they have been speyed. surely keeping them confined to one room is better than risking them going through another pregnancy.


----------



## princessx87 (Feb 26, 2009)

My cats (and theres 4 of them) was total nightmares.

Princess- Had 2 accidental litters over time and sadly we lost all of them other then one  Who thankfully has now gone to his new mummy and living a nice life!

Storm- Had one litter and was caught in our garden, and she is a indoor cat always have been, Only goes to the garden to sunbath, and use the toilet.

Porsha & topsey- have had 2 litters and all was fine, Although now all four have been done. It is costly.

We paid nearly £60.00 per cat.
If you go to the PDSA- you would be entitled to have your cats done for free with the understanding you put money into that rescue, or hand over food / blankets ect.

Hope your cats ok


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

hi all 
princess is going to a forster home tom while were away , thanks for all relpeys will let u no how she is when we get bk


----------



## ebonymooncats (May 23, 2009)

you can get vouchers from the cats protection to get your cat neutered for free. Hopefully you wont let her out again theres enough cats in this world already without homes x


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm sorry but all this is really getting on my nerves.

I got Tilda from the RSPCA and was told she was spayed, she wasn't and got pregnant, 6wks before I knew because that's when she started to show.

I totally agree with having cats spayed/neutered because shelters are full of homeless animals. Its not hard to keep doors and windows closed, I've managed it and my house is a very very busy house but there is no way that I would risk Tilda getting out again to get pregnant.

Cats Protection give 5pound vouchers for your cat to get done, even to those who work as I do, I'm not on a low income either so its for everyone. I would be taking full advantage of the voucher is the RSPCA weren't doing it for free as they should have in the first place. 

I also understand what has been said about people being frightened to post on here but I sometimes think that's its more of a closing the door after the horse has bolted. Of course accidents happen despite best efforts and understandable on one occaison but even I knew from Tilda's behaviour and reading posts on here that she would come into/was in call very soon after giving birth. I have never had a cat before and knew nothing about them but have managed to stop my girl getting pregnant again.

Also related to the cost of speying/neutering...don't get an animal if you can't afford to look after it propely and give it a happy, loving, stress free life.

This rant is between both what's said on this post and the post entitled "why?!"

...And breathe xx


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks for all repleys ,

but i also came bk here for adive not to b upset ,i no some people have srong views on this topic BUT 


lets deal with now not what has happened , yes i do feel folish for her geeting out and look at the price im paying for this , but i need to deal with the birthing of her kittens , her health , her kittens being re-homed and then her spraying.


i just need to add that im not one of thoses that does not give a dame about animals , i no the resopinablets that also go with it , i foster dogs for a well nown resuce centre so ive seen the horries out there .


you could say i should no better well that right , but i could not in this instens stop my toddle letting her out , it was too late b4 i noticed.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Dont get too stressd out hun, accidents happen. If you need any advice nearer the time I am sure there will be plenty of people here to help regrdless of the situation. Lets face it nobody is perfect. Just remember that . Please keep us updated .


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Liz


> In my experience if you can feel the kittens moving I'd say you're in the last two weeks. Where do you live, maybe one of us could foster your cat while you are on holiday in case she has the kittens then. Leaving a neighbour to do the job is fine if nothing goes wrong - and to be fair the chances are that nothing will go wrong - but it's not going to be fair on them if something does go wrong.


A very fair, helpful and positive reponse Liz and a great suggestion too. One I might add that has the cat's best interests at heart! Wish there were more comments like it! 

Everyone has a view on a subject like this, it's a very emotive subject...but we should all remember that nobody is perfect and accidents do happen...whether we like it or not. We do not live in an ideal world...we live in the real world. Surely it's better to offer a solution to a problem rather than condem and aportion blame.

I have worked in rescue centres and do not by any means condone irresponsibile ownership of animals. But I am not so naive to think that accidents don't happen even to people with all the best itentions in the world.

It's great if you have found a way to contain your unneutered cat without any mishaps but unfortunately not everyone thinks the same or has the same set of circumstances. I too endeavour to keep all my doors and windows shut, have bulit an outdoor cat run and am even looking at some cat proof fencing for the back garden (just in case) but unfortunately things are not always so simple...she could escape through my front door. Especially as like most indoor cats she has the run of the house. 

My cat is an unneutered female and is an indoor cat, I also intend to breed from her when she is ready. Being a pedigree it would be one of my worst nightmares if she was to escape (especially when calling) and get herself in the family way. So I do all I can to keep her in...however she has slipped out through a door and got as far as the back garden..luckily she was spotted and was caught right away....a door I might add that was left open by my 21 year old son who was visiting and should quite rightly know better. 

A female cat will always be looking to get out when she is calling..it's in their nature. Had no one noticed my girl slipping out I could have been posting quite a different story. That would not mean that I'm an irresponsible owner at all! Just an unlucky one! So from experience of my cat slipping out....despite all my good intentions and myself being as responsible as I can be...I can see how accidents might happen.

I don't feel it's at all helpful to judge people so harshly. It can't be nice for the person who just wants a bit of help and advise so that they can try to do what's right by their pet and it's not very nice to read either! 

It certainly doesn't help the animals and owners that find themselves in these tricky situations.

There is a wealth of knowledge and experience amongst the forum readers to be shared amongst all. To help and advise in a positive and effective way. :thumbup:

That's why I choose to participate in the forum.

Fatcatsmum.....I'm glad you have found someone to help you and your cat by fostering her while you're away. I hope she has a healthy litter.


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Angelic1 said:


> Liz
> 
> A very fair, helpful and positive reponse Liz and a great suggestion too. One I might add that has the cat's best interests at heart! Wish there were more comments like it!
> 
> ...


*Totally agree.... Great post and well said...xxxx  *


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Angelic1 said:


> Liz
> 
> A very fair, helpful and positive reponse Liz and a great suggestion too. One I might add that has the cat's best interests at heart! Wish there were more comments like it!
> 
> ...


Well said, I couldnt have put it better myself.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i totally agree with angelic, everyones circumstance is so different i for one could not keep my cats in 1 room as i dont HAVE a spare room, i live in a small 2 bed flat with my 2 children. Yes i do take in pregnant queens and help rehome the kittens etc and also have an un nutered female (as she is too underweight at the moment). I am however very lucky that my children dont open the door themselves or even the windows or i could find myself with another litter


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Angelic1 said:


> Liz
> 
> A very fair, helpful and positive reponse Liz and a great suggestion too. One I might add that has the cat's best interests at heart! Wish there were more comments like it!
> 
> ...


Great Post!!!


----------



## GSDlover4ever (Feb 21, 2009)

haven't read all of the replies - but i aske dmy local PDSA how much they charged for a cat to get spayed which was £19 and a male to get nutered was £13 - might be best to get it done the next time 

i was amazed at how cheap it was!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Quite true Angelic1 - and thanks for your comments. If we frighten people away from this forum, how is that going to help the cats?

Liz


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks..it took a long time to write with my own fur baby trying to clamber on my keyboard!


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

I was planning to breed from my pedigree and let her have just the one set of kittens(not at all for money i have to add as i had homes with family members already).She did get out and it was for 40 mins after i found she was missing that she appeared closly followed by a black and white moggy whom she was petrified of and couldnt get indoors quick enough(she is an indoor cat).
I assumed i had got away with it but the breeder wouldnt accept her if she had strayed with another male.
It wasnt untill 2 weeks before the birth that i discovered she was in fact preggers as only a little bulge.
She gave birth trouble free to 3 very cute kittens as pictured who she totally adored and have now gone to loving homes.
At her check up the vet said she was in great health and to bring her in to be spayed in 3-4 weeks.
Litteraly a week after the kittens had gone to their new homes my daughter calls to say cocoa is in the garden with a tabby cat and i went to fetch her,but this male she clearly loved as they both ran for it..grrr.
6 weeks on she has a small bulge again. I adore my cats and did not want another set of kittys(not sure why the vet said i had to wait 3-4 weeks maybe when milk drys up).so when these are weaned i will be locking all windows doors etc untill she is spayed. I promise i am a responsible cat owner and was a little scared about saying she had fallen again as i didnt want to be judged.
Fingers crossed the birth goes well.


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

It strikes me that people say their ''indoor'' cats go in the garden, the garden, although it be in the house grounds is still accessible by tom cats.

xx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

fairy74 - those are cute babies!

Liz


----------



## Angelic1 (Jun 19, 2009)

My "indoor cat" does have a secure cat run in the back garden that I do put her in from time to time in nice weather.

She is only eight months old and it was completed about 2 months ago..purely because I miss having my doors and windows open when it's hot and I thought it would come in handy if ever I was having work done in my house too. Also because I feel so guilty for keeping her indoors. She looks out of the patio doors longingly at the pigeons on my lawn. I want her to feel the breeze and fresh air and hear the birds sing. When I am lucky enough to be given flowers she will sit by the vase and loves to sniff them. So I am growing cat mint in her run for her.

I call her an indoor cat because she is predominantly an indoor cat 99% of the time. Lets face it....we dont get that many nice days in this country lol..so she is not in her run that often.

The one time she did slip into the back garden she was caught immediately...luckily.

I'm just careful with her as I don't want her to get run over or stolen and she is unneutered as I said...I couldn't bare it if anything happened to her. Which is why after that little mishap with her slipping out that I'm also prepared to go one step further and cat proof my garden fence too. But all these things need money and therefore take a bit of time to do if money is in short supply.
Once she is neutered she will then be able to access to my cat proofed back garden too. I do like to plan ahead 
If i catch a tom cat in my back garden sniffing around Dolly's cat run I will be soaking him with a hose pipe. Even if her run is secure! 

Cute pics fairy 74...fingers crossed for your litter too.  xx


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thanks for nice comments.
I have decided once Cocoa is spayed i will let her go out as with children constantly opening the door it is near impossible to stop her escaping and i agree that i felt guilty when she would look longingly out of the window for that fresh air and space.


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

Fairy 74; those kitties are beautiful. 
Would love the little ginger and white one.

Don't worry about criticism from others. Get your queen spayed when she is ready and treat this as a lesson to be learned.

Good luck


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Cat runs are excellent and I agree that every cat should have access to the outdoors. It just shocks me that people are surprised when their "indoor" cat gets caught by a tom while sunbathing in the open garden, i.e no cat run

xx


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh this is for sure a lesson to be learned.
I was so scared last time she birthed i actually had to have a vodka and i know i will be the same this time round.
So glad to have found a forum where i can get support if needed.


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks for all the lastes repleys 

just an update princess has now gone to her foster home , and she will be going to the vets on monday , if shes not deliverd b4 .


will let u no how she is on my arrivel home 


thanks guys


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Faerie Queene said:


> *Here's a really simple way to stop your cat from escaping.......
> Keep all doors to the outside locked - to prevent accidental opening (by kiddlies.)
> And when the door bell rings, ask the caller to please wait a moment - and put the cat in another room.
> This is what we do here, and our cats do not escape. *


This is FAB advice  Just what the Forums need.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Just what the forum needs??? or you???


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

The forum needs good advice and I believe that quote is excellent advice

xx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, if the post man comes etc, he is used to me shouting through the letter box "hang on let me shut the cats away!" lol :thumbsup:


----------



## _soph_ (Aug 3, 2009)

why can people not just leave well alone. Two threads have already been closed - its not nice and certainly isn't necessary. All points have been made please stop causing ill feeling and let it go.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> The forum needs good advice and I believe that quote is excellent advice
> 
> xx


 There is advice and there is criticism,nobody likes it..mistakes happen..accidents happen, please dont judge.


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm not judging anyone, I know accidents can happen. I stand by what I said, that quote is excellent advice on how to keep your cat indoors

xx


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

thanks for all comments 

like ive said time and time again , it was a mistake that i feel i being judge for by some people , i must say thanks to those who have support me.


lets worrie about the rest of princess preg ??? how long shes left , her health , and getting her sprayed .

shes in foster care while im away , so i will b able to give an update on my arrivale home ,,,,,, thanks


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

fairy74 said:


> Thanks for nice comments.
> I have decided once Cocoa is spayed i will let her go out as with children constantly opening the door it is near impossible to stop her escaping and i agree that i felt guilty when she would look longingly out of the window for that fresh air and space.


I lock the children out!  I know it sounds harsh but they know which cats are allowed out and who is to stay in and they play a great part in keeping the potential escapees escaping. If they want back in they will knock and I will answer. (they only play in the garden)

I am sure it will be better when we eventually (if ever) get the run sitting out the back BUILT UP!!!!! :cursing:

I don't mean to criticize or upset anyone but sometimes I see words and just want to help people to understand the correct words as I am rubbish with words, and they jump out at me when wrong, so anyway it's "*spaying"* not *"spraying*", "*spraying"* is the weeing smelly thing those male cats do when not *"neutered", "spaying" *or "*neutered" *is the operation you get the cat to stop it *spraying* or if a female having kittens.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

mellowma said:


> I don't mean to criticize or upset anyone but sometimes I see words and just want to help people to understand the correct words as I am rubbish with words, and they jump out at me when wrong, so anyway it's "*spaying"* not *"spraying*", "*spraying"* is the weeing smelly thing those male cats do when not *"neutered", "spaying" *or "*neutered" *is the operation you get the cat to stop it *spraying* or if a female having kittens.


The ones that annoy me are "newted" "spaded" and the like - one lady I once heard refer to it as "spliced" and another I heard of said to the vet "I want to know if it's a boy or a girl and if it's a girl I want her castigated"

Also, apologies to any scots, but "dressed" is a term that drives me up the wall!

Liz


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

lizward said:


> The ones that annoy me are "newted" "*spaded*" and the like - one lady I once heard refer to it as "spliced" and another I heard of said to the vet "I want to know if it's a boy or a girl and if it's a girl I want her castigated"
> 
> Also, apologies to any scots, but "dressed" is a term that drives me up the wall!
> 
> Liz


ARGHH!! that annoys me when people say 'my cat has been spaded'!!! :cursing: ut:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

lizward said:


> The ones that annoy me are "newted" "spaded" and the like - one lady I once heard refer to it as "spliced" and another I heard of said to the vet "I want to know if it's a boy or a girl and if it's a girl I want her castigated"
> 
> Also, apologies to any scots, but "dressed" is a term that drives me up the wall!
> 
> Liz


Oh I am Scottish, I forgot about that one.

LOL I can hear my mother now "We are off to get the cat dressed!" 

Sounds nice though, when your 5!


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

HA HA i told my daughter that the cat was going to get dressed to try and make it sound less scary for her and she asked if grannie was going to make the cat some clothes. typical kids taking things literally


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't mind what term is used, if they say spaded, so long as it's done


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> I don't mind what term is used, if they say spaded, so long as it's done


 agree with B


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

I used to comment about spelling and lack of grammer, as well as the totally unreadable page long paragraph.

I now just ignore those posts.


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

*I would like to say that I am a stickler for grammar and spelling.
That said, if someone can't/doesn't use the correct spelling or grammar, I assume they are unable to do so, because of dyslexia or similar.
As long as I can make sense of what they have written, I do not judge their English skills.*


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

Faerie Queene said:


> *I would like to say that I am a stickler for grammar and spelling.
> That said, if someone can't/doesn't use the correct spelling or grammar, I assume they are unable to do so, because of dyslexia or similar.
> As long as I can make sense of what they have written, I do not judge their English skills.*


At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old man, nothing is of any surprise when it comes to the spoken and written word. So many people these days, seem incapable of stringing a sentence together, yet alone speaking correctly. One only has to listen to my children's generation (i.e. the 18 - 25 group) to think that other than the regular use of swear words, the word "like" has to be used at least 5 times in every sentence. We have a prime minister whose second language is English, and people who are born in this country who struggle with the language. This is partly due to the dumbing down of standards all round. You only have to look at the subjects that are now bing offered at university; Graphics, Media etc. All doss subjects! What use are they in life? Does everyone want to be Ant and Dec?!?!? If A-levels were as easy in my day as they are now, I could have come away from school with 5 "A" grades with my eyes shut.

If it hadn't been for greedy bankers etc, I would be living and working in Spain permanently now where they still have things like family values; a proper community etc. Just a shame all the criminal scumbags went there to escape UK justice, except, the Spanish Police must be applauded for catching them and sending them back to the UK!!

Rant over for the time being.


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll just comment by saying Im sorry if any of my post's come across as unreadable or with grammer or spelling mistake's. I have a learning disability and even tho I am english I still have problems. I have trouble spelling words,grammer, sentance structure. I try my hardest to reread what i have written. Trust me u dont not want to hear what i sound like in person, I have my own language lol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i can type right if i want etc, but on forums i am terrible, oops


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am terrible with words. Brian/Brain, diary/dairy b's instead of d's and many many more...it's terrible sometimes.

I just think it would be embarrasing phoning the vet and asking for an appointment to have the cat sprayed!  Although they may be used to this. 

I had a mental block when phoning in Misty so just said "she's needs her operation to stop her having kittens"!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I don't know why people cannot just look up an internet dictionary to make sure the word they are using is correct.



> Newted:
> Mild slang for drunk, when the afflicted person cannot walk straight. Reference to the natural wobbling gait of a newt.





> Spaded:
> To dig or cut with a spade.


Anything to do with cats being neutered?


----------



## Faerie Queene (Dec 30, 2008)

lauren001 said:


> I don't know why people cannot just look up an internet dictionary to make sure the word they are using is correct.


*I can't speak for an internet dictionary, as I use a 'hold in the hand' one, but what if the person simply doesn't know where to begin looking?
I still have a few words I struggle with (repeatedly!), and it's very frustrating to search for what seems like ages, looking for a very simple (to some) word!
I agree with Cat Lover Chris, that teaching standards have certainly dropped, but there is thankfully a fair bit of help available for Dyslexic (and similar learning challenges) children and adults. 
I remember when I was at school, our English teacher being very frustrated with one boy, who couldn't grasp something. He knew the boy was bright, and recommended he had extra lessons. This was in the 70's, so was Dyslexia widely recognised then? I don't know.
I also remember my Maths teacher, telling us about when he was a lad. If you couldn't do the work, you got a rap on the knuckles. He said he was glad we had it easy these days!*


----------



## ClaireLily (Jul 8, 2008)

Cat Lover Chris said:


> We have a prime minister whose second language is English, and people who are born in this country who struggle with the language.


I sincerely hope this part was not because GB is Scottish, if so this is the most racist and ignorant comment I have ever had the misfortune to read on this forum!


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

Cat Lover Chris said:


> At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old man, nothing is of any surprise when it comes to the spoken and written word. So many people these days, seem incapable of stringing a sentence together, yet alone speaking correctly. One only has to listen to my children's generation (i.e. the 18 - 25 group) to think that other than the regular use of swear words, the word "like" has to be used at least 5 times in every sentence. We have a prime minister whose second language is English, and people who are born in this country who struggle with the language. This is partly due to the dumbing down of standards all round. You only have to look at the subjects that are now bing offered at university; Graphics, Media etc. All doss subjects! What use are they in life? Does everyone want to be Ant and Dec?!?!? If A-levels were as easy in my day as they are now, I could have come away from school with 5 "A" grades with my eyes shut.
> 
> If it hadn't been for greedy bankers etc, I would be living and working in Spain permanently now where they still have things like family values; a proper community etc. Just a shame all the criminal scumbags went there to escape UK justice, except, the Spanish Police must be applauded for catching them and sending them back to the UK!!
> 
> Rant over for the time being.


Personally I think 'text speak' has a lot to answer for and the fact that languages evolve. Language has evolved since cave men when they used to communicate by grunts. The multi-cultural society we live in today is almost certainly contributing to the English language evolving, we cant stop it from happening, its evolution and happens naturally. People are not necessarily stupid, it may be the next generation contributing to the evolution of language. After all, we don't speak like we are in a Shakespeare play.

New words are being recognised all the time and some words can have two meanings and the dictionary is regularly updated (not sure how regularly).

To say that courses such as Graphics and Media are 'doss' subjects is rather ignorant of you in my opinion, you sound like an intelligent man and it has surprised me that you made a statement like that. Without Graphics, how do we improve on technology, TV quality, architecture, computers in general, etc. Media courses provide the next news reporters, news paper editors (maybe even for the Thunderers, not just the Daily Star, The Sun and other tabloids). TV producers, documentary film makers are most likely to have done a Media course, not to mention teachers to carry on these subjects. I have two friends who studied Media at University, one teaches Media to 6th form students and the other teaches English in a comprehensive.

xx


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

c'mon folks lets chill out instead of arguin!! dont like it when everyone argues


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

It's not an argument, it's people expressing their opinions

xx


----------



## Alansw8 (May 25, 2008)

Hi peeps

Going a bit off subject regarding spaying but i read some where in the thread regarding if you cant afford the vet bills dont have the animal.

My oldest cat is an house cat even though i suppose my other two are but because i breed the other two i didnt get the house hold pet insured as i got her as a pet and she is now supposedly nine as i was told she was 3 when i got her.

To try cut long story short, maddie my old blue girl( the cat in question) and Belle went for their annual booster, vet said she could feel a mass so they did a scan and other blood tests as well as the well cat mature thing they do it cost me 196.00 but depending on what shows up they have already quoted me 1000.00 including what i have already paid to remove the mass if they can.

She doesnt seem to be in pain with this so called Mass so if the blood tests are inconclusive do i carry on as normal with her untill she deteriorates as they was saying they could then put a needle into her to get a sample of the mass(biopsy)at a further cost of 160.00, if they say she has cancer and her life will deteriorate rapidly i would then be cruel to be kind as she is my 1st love and dont want her to suffer then to be told well that will cost you a further 40.00 for the injection meaning its cost me 210.00 at this moment in time to say goodbye.

What my point is here is , is the person who says dont have a cat unless you can afford the vet bills saying that everyone who has a household cat, mine who is classed as too old to insure( more expense), dont have a cat!!!

Maybe its another reason why cats suffer if they are pedigrees as pets only , they cant afford the vet bills as it cost 22.00 before you get in the door!!!!

Sorry for been heavy but too many people in these forums put keyboard in gear before they think and they come across as high and mighty.

Any one has a problem with what i am saying pm me and i will willingly give you my landline number to call me and tell you to get off ya high horse but no with held number lol otherwise go to my website and get my mobile


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Alan I am sorry to hear about your cat, I completly understand where you are comming from, I am getting a bit fed up with all the bickering on hereut:ut:, everyone just take a CHILL PILL. 

Life is too short to argue the toss about the most inane subjects !!


----------



## HarrietAnne (Aug 27, 2009)

IM kind of in the same boat as this lady, but how we got their is totally different, 
Ive always always allowed my pets to have their first season before getting them spayed or waited till boys are 12 months old for cats 18 months for dogs, 

but have always always kept them in the house till that age, 

I had locked the cat flap so my 2 older ones couldnt go out yet with out me knowing one of the older ones had found a way of unlocking it with his paw, its just one of those that slide accross, 

I found this out when i opened the door to the postman & Princess was trying to figure how to come back in again, 

& now shes expecting ! about to drop 
I am going to change the cat flap at the weekend! & although on benefits book her in with my own vet to be spayed as soon as possible after the birth, 
& ive already told Sydney that hes not to be teaching the kittens when they come along any of his crazy bad habits like opening things that our locked :cursing:


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Ok let me get this right!! so not only are some of you slating people who let moggy cats get pregnant god for bid more than once!! your now putting them down because they cant spell!! it just gets better and theres me thinking i hadnt posted on here for a while maybe i should start again... Ummm that would be a hell no!! hope i spelt that ok for you all :001_tt2:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

who is that post aimed at?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Me most likely.

I was attempting to be helpful but never mind. If was being nasty about spelling I would have pointed out many more words, I didn't, I said Spaying was not Spraying. I thought that may be helpful to know when visiting a vet, obviously not. Call it what you like ? I might take mine to get dressed eventually.

Sorry.

Sorry, can I just saying that this thread is going on and on and on the cats had it's fecking kittens the thread starter is on holiday probably lying under the sun somewhere so............... perhaps we could draw a line and stop attempting to have a little bitch fest? Possible ?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

very possible. i've never heard of the getting dressed one. how strange, might try that next time i need a cat neutered


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

hi all 

i think that this is going on as well , just to let u all no shes had her kittens 4 tabby on monday , while i was on hoilday , the cat resue called me tp say that princess had to be rushed to the vets as she was bleeding again , she has an infection which is being treated with antiboutiets ( i cannot spell) , i have agread with the cat resue were she is that princess will stay there untill kittens are 8 weeks , princess will then get sprayed and the cat resue will re-home the kittens.


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply (my internet's been down for a few weeks), but Wow! There are just so many silly things being thrown around on this thread! It would take me hours to reply to all of them! The one that annoys me the most is this one (although not all points are exclusively directed to you, Cat Lover Chris):



Cat Lover Chris said:


> At the risk of sounding like a grumpy old man, nothing is of any surprise when it comes to the spoken and written word. So many people these days, seem incapable of stringing a sentence together, yet alone speaking correctly. One only has to listen to my children's generation (i.e. the 18 - 25 group) to think that other than the regular use of swear words, the word "like" has to be used at least 5 times in every sentence. We have a prime minister whose second language is English, and people who are born in this country who struggle with the language. This is partly due to the dumbing down of standards all round. You only have to look at the subjects that are now bing offered at university; Graphics, Media etc. All doss subjects! What use are they in life? Does everyone want to be Ant and Dec?!?!? If A-levels were as easy in my day as they are now, I could have come away from school with 5 "A" grades with my eyes shut.


So, to start with: 
1) A-levels are not easy! I worked damn hard to get 3 A-levels and 4 AS levels all at grade C and above, and will not have someone put down my achievements by telling me I only got them because they are easy. If that's really what you believe, then I'd like to see you put your money where your mouth is and achieve 5 "A" grades at A-level!

2) If the courses you mention weren't available at universities, then where do you expect our T.V producers and graphic designers would learn what they know. "Doss subjects" is another term that really annoys me! There is no such thing! Bricklaying for example, would be deemed as being such a subject when compared to other courses. I think you're confusing "Doss" with "Vocational". Just because a subject is not academic enough for your liking does not mean it is not worthwhile studying!

3) Banding together all 18-25 year olds and implying we're all a bunch of illiterate yobs is completely unfair and unfounded! I am 21, and consider myself to have a more than adequate command of the English language; I also very rarely swear or say like!

4) I find it incredibly annoying that people are commenting on other's grammar (or "grammer" as one such critisiser commented) when they don't seem to have grasped the concept themselves. I'm a stickler for good use of language and grammar, but there is a time and place for formal language, and I would not deem a forum as being one of them (although I often use it myself due to personal preference, I wouldn't dream of telling someone else to, even if it drove me up the wall!). Language adapts, and although these adaptations are not always to everyone's liking, they are essential for a language to stay alive. If everyone throughout history thought like this, we'd not be speaking at all.

4) I agree with MellowMa, terminology should probably be used correctly, but I think we need to remember that whether or not the correct terminology is used, the important thing is that the intention to get the cat spayed is there! It's also entirely possible that a one-off error could be due to a typo ((or typing error, sorry! :001_tt2 although I understand that this was not the case on this occasion!).

*Back to the original issues (!)*, accidents do happen; Pixie whizzed past me at the door one day while I was taking the rubbish out and the only way I could have stopped her would have been to grab her, which at that point would have near enough impossible, not to mention dangerous (to me and her)! When you have an open plan living space, it's not as "easy" as some would like to have us believe to keep a cat inside! So please bear in mind that people's circumstances are different to your own before you make throwaway comments.

Fat Cats Mum: it sounds like you've done a hard but wise thing =). And don't worry about Princess; Pixie had an infection too, but it cleared up after her course of antibiotics, and she had 3 perfectly healthy kittens!

FINALLY (!!!) This was not meant to be offensive to anyone, and I don't like to 'argue' with people, but I really despise when people make sweeping comments with no foundation other than personal opinion and stereotypical media representations etc.! :smilewinkgrin:

Hope everyone's doing well, and if you've managed to read this far down the thread, then I salute you! Even _ I_ couldn't even be bothered to proof-read this one!! Phew!

xxx


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Anwen said:


> Sorry for the late reply (my internet's been down for a few weeks), but Wow! There are just so many silly things being thrown around on this thread! It would take me hours to reply to all of them! The one that annoys me the most is this one (although not all points are exclusively directed to you, Cat Lover Chris):
> 
> So, to start with:
> 1) A-levels are not easy! I worked damn hard to get 3 A-levels and 4 AS levels all at grade C and above, and will not have someone put down my achievements by telling me I only got them because they are easy. If that's really what you believe, then I'd like to see you put your money where your mouth is and achieve 5 "A" grades at A-level!
> ...


Great post! xx


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

The pass rate for A levels is now 97.5% ie only 3.5% fail A levels?????? and over 1/4 now get A grades.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

OMG Slightly off the track on this one guys. Lets hope this is the end NOW !!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2009)

lauren001 said:


> The pass rate for A levels is now 97.5% ie only 3.5% fail A levels?????? and over 1/4 now get A grades.


I wont point out the mistake there...but irony?  But i think it is harsh to say its cos they are easier, maybe teaching is better? Maybe kids work harder?

Im 24 so sat my alevels not so long ago and i did work bloody hard, Im now at uni studying a degree in engineering and I can tell you now its not easy. Its damn hard actually - degrees also get a battering for being "easier"...in fact our maths is probably HARDER now as we do the same as ever (its approved by the IET) and we have to also fill the gaps they now have at school due to syllabus changes... so more work, same amount of time!

/rant off....

Back on topic.


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry for the arithmetic error but I did get an A grade in O level arithmetic!!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

Sorry the fail rate is only *2.5%?*??

Personally I find it shocking that any exam should have such a low fail rate.
What does that really tell us about the quality of the people taking it?
How can you differentiate out who are the real superstars and who are the also-runs?


----------



## pawsonheart (Sep 1, 2009)

fatcatsmum said:


> hi there all
> 
> some of iu can rember me from last time , well up date vet would not spray her untill last lot of kittens was 8wks , then i had to wait for my benfits to go though so i could get her sprayed , well in the mean time shes got out and yes ive just noticed a fat cat again , shes to far gone cause this evening can see kittens moveing
> 
> ...


Nobody has mentioned that the OP was waiting for benefits to come through before 'SPAYING' cat thus why she fell pregnant again. But in the same breath taking about going on holiday! Can afford holidays, but not to spay cat 
Some people 
Then still goes on holiday, leaving some rescue centre to deal with the problem. Did OP sign over the cat to rescue centre completely???? Beggars belief really.
Though must say better to leave at centre than expecting the neighbours to deal with any delivery problems.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

*Okay I am drawing a line under this thread. (like it will do any good) *
_________________________________________________________________

well 3 lines .................. you know when I preview this it doesn't have 3 lines. Strangely enough.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Or we could start moaning about people on benefits and holidays (which I have done btw) (I think ) or A Grades or O Grades or we start something else randomly ????? Just for the sake of a good old bicker!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

> we start something else randomly ????? Just for the sake of a good old bicker!


It's a full moon on Friday.


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

People on benefits...isn't that what the PDSA is for??


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> People on benefits...isn't that what the PDSA is for??


I think that officially brings this thread full circle!

Amazing how if can go from get your cat spayed to, to affording your pet, onto spelling, exam results and back to affording your pet. It's been an incredibly interesting (and varied) read but I think this thread is done now.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

there is nothing left to say other than i failed my geography A level :001_tt2:
passed the others though.


----------



## fatcatsmum (Apr 9, 2009)

pawsonheart said:


> Nobody has mentioned that the OP was waiting for benefits to come through before 'SPAYING' cat thus why she fell pregnant again. But in the same breath taking about going on holiday! Can afford holidays, but not to spay cat
> Some people
> Then still goes on holiday, leaving some rescue centre to deal with the problem. Did OP sign over the cat to rescue centre completely???? Beggars belief really.
> Though must say better to leave at centre than expecting the neighbours to deal with any delivery problems.


this is total out of order i think , the hoilday was paid for us by a chartie as we have been victomes of dv , my spelling is poor as ive got delixser , and the cat well she will b comeing back to me in 8wks when she has been sprayed , thanks


----------



## thompsonk (Jul 4, 2009)

The PDSA is there for people on benefits so there was no need to wait for benefit money to go through. My cat has just had 6 kittens and its costing me £300 in vaccination fees and a small fortune in litter and food. I wish there was something like the PDSA that I could use, if there was, I'd be there straight away

xx


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

Savahl said:


> I wont point out the mistake there...but irony?  But i think it is harsh to say its cos they are easier, maybe teaching is better? Maybe kids work harder?
> 
> Im 24 so sat my alevels not so long ago and i did work bloody hard, Im now at uni studying a degree in engineering and I can tell you now its not easy. Its damn hard actually - degrees also get a battering for being "easier"...in fact our maths is probably HARDER now as we do the same as ever (its approved by the IET) and we have to also fill the gaps they now have at school due to syllabus changes... so more work, same amount of time!
> 
> ...


Well said! I completely agree, and as I said originally, if Lauren and Cat Lover Chris think they're so easy and the 'quality of people' taking them is low, I'd certainly be more inclined to listen to their point of view if they actually went and sat these bloody exams themselves rather than hiding behind stereotype and statistics which can be manipulated to say anything you want them to say! :thumbdown:

I'd also like to say that you are talking about the pass rate, and bearing in mind that these figures cover all grades but a U, so essentially, you don't know that the other 75% haven't all got E's! And the people who passed with A's are distinguishable from each other as there are marks within the grade! i.e. a person with 98% and someone else with 83% could both get an A, yet it is clear who is the 'better' student. So maybe it's not the difficulty of the exams that needs revising, but the grade margins, because i'd bet that of the 1/4 that got A grades, a majority were only a few points over the pass mark.

However, every generation gets this; "You're exams are easier", "You don't work as hard", "Your command of the English language isn't as good as ours was" "Your music's crap!" and so on and so forth.... :rolleyes5:

So in that respect, it was easy for you to get an A grade in Arithmetic to everyone who was the age you are now when you did your O-level! See, it's not very nice when someone puts down your achievement, is it?

And with regard to post #90, this is exactly what I mean by thinking about other's circumstances before criticising their choices, otherwise you get the wrong end of the stick and look like an uncaring plonker... 

x


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

thompsonk said:


> The PDSA is there for people on benefits so there was no need to wait for benefit money to go through. My cat has just had 6 kittens and its costing me £300 in vaccination fees and a small fortune in litter and food. I wish there was something like the PDSA that I could use, if there was, I'd be there straight away
> 
> xx


Well I'm presuming that you planned your cat's breeding? And if so, then you knew it would cost you this much, and you knew there is no organisation such as the PDSA to help you, and you still went ahead, so why are you complaining!?

There seems to be a lot of venom being thrown at this lady, when she is only saying what has been said on this forum countless times before (and to replies of overwhelming support and a gentle nudge in the right direction!), but as soon as the word benefits is mentioned people seem to get nasty, wonder why...

x


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Jeez take a chill pill or four.

Main aim of this thread was spaying/spraying/doctoring/dressing - GOOD, unplanned pregnancies - NOT GOOD if it can be helped.

To anyone that has passed an exam no matter what their generation :thumbup: Good on you congratulations.

Every generation old or young doesn't understand each other with regard to music, culture whatever - everyone is in the same boat so really its fair all round  Each to their own.

Now how about those cats ..........................


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Can someone please lock this thread now?


----------

